# Why don't people tip rideshare



## DelaJoe

Uber has tried but it has failed. Today I got zero tips and my tips have been heading down and down and down.

I figure it out. When a customer pays for an Uber, everything is completed before the customer gets in the car. With a cabbie, everything is completed at the end of the trip. So at that point the customer is obligated to leave a tip as a percentage or cash tip if paying the fare in cash.

So what can Uber do to remedy the situation. Well when the trip ends, the passenger and driver need to do a verification. Force the passenger to review the bill and leave a rating and optional tip. Then give the driver a code that they have to enter to go on to the next ride. Seems like a hassle but this is the only way to bring tipping to the forefront. One of my customers never reviews Uber charges and never rates and there fore never tips.

So Uber has to add a verification step when the trip ends which involves both the driver and passenger. If the passenger leaves the vehicle early (multi-stop) or never enters the vehicle (orders Uber for someone else) the driver can bypass the verification step citing one of these issues. In all other cases we force the passenger to rate the trip and an option to add a tip while they are still in the vehicle. If a passenger fails to rate then they will lose their Uber account if it falls above 25%. You also force them to leave a tip or hit no tip...Make them make a conscious choice to tip on every single ride.

Uber could also add a statistic to the rating screen when a passenger request comes up which shows the percentage of trips that the passenger leaves a tip. What this will do is make it difficult for a passenger to get an Uber if they don't leave a tip at the end of a trip.


----------



## Cableguynoe

DelaJoe said:


> Seems like a hassle but this is the only way to bring tipping to the forefront.


Your idea actually would work. 
However, Uber cares more about the hassle free experience than us getting tips.

Besides, if they do that every ride both pax and driver would be saying this after every ride

Driver: you paid how much? 
Pax: you're only getting how much?


----------



## rbort

I have a better idea which I told uber support yesterday.

Force the rider to rate us like Uber forces us to rate the riders. Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount before they can "Submit". $1, $2, $5, other, and NO Tip. At least they have to actually push NO Tip not to tip.

If they don't do it right away, force them to do it before they can request the next ride, and if its a week later and they choose to tip then, well then Uber can bonus our accounts tips from past rides.

This would work better.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Cableguynoe

rbort said:


> Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount


The rate and tip is on the same screen.

I do like the idea of forcing them to rate before the next ride. Unfortunately some don't use Uber regularly. After the ride they might not open the app for two months


----------



## rbort

That might be true for one guy here and there, but the majority of the users are habitual and do it daily if not several times a week.

-=>Raja.

To add, if I am to not get a tip, I want the rider to actually push "NO TIP" instead of just ignoring the rating and the tip all together and forgetting about it.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Mikedamirault

I agree with 
rbort, rating/tipping should be optional, but should be in the pax's face end of trip (or at least before their next ride)

There are many pax that would tip if they saw it, but since it's not in their face after the trip, they either forget about it or don't know how to get to it, at least if it's in the pax's face, you know they hit "No Tip" and didn't just forget, ignore or didn't know how to do it

I don't ride with Uber much if at all (I only rode Uber once and that's because I had no other choice), so I am not well versed in the pax app, but being an UberEATS delivery driver as well, and also ordering from UberEATS quite a bit, I do know my way around the UberEATS app

Being that I drive both Uber and UberEATS, when I do use the apps from the customer/client/pax side of things, I always make sure I tip (usually $5), a little after in-app tipping was released (in Columbus), I decided to make an UberEATS order, I updated the EATS app to make sure it had tipping, placed my order watched the delivery status, went out to the driver to get my food, came back in and checked my phone expecting there to be a post delivery report of some sort and the option to tip... Nothing, instead, just like before tipping, it went right to the "past orders" menu and it showed the most recient order (the one I just grabbed), but there was no option to tip

Now being that I was adamant to leave a tip, I scoured the receipt for the most recent order to see where to tip and eventually found it, leaving a $5 tip, problem is most delivery customers (or pax for that matter) aren't as adamant, they are more like "oh well, the tip option isn't right in front of me, not worth looking for it" and they just don't tip, at least if it were right in front of them, they would be more likely to tip, or in some cases will be adamant *not *to tip, which would easily separate the liars from the inexperienced, so when pax say "I'll tip in the app", we'd know if they tapped "No Tip"


----------



## DelaJoe

If the customer has to confirm the charges and the driver can't go to the next ride until charges are confirmed and the passengers gives the driver a 4 digit verification code. The confirmation process is simple. The amount pops up. Rider clicks okay. Then a rating pops up. Rider can rate from 5 to 1 or click do not rate. Then a tip screen pops up. Rider can leave $1, $2, or $5 or another amount or click on no tip. Then the 4 digit code for the driver pops up and the rider gives the driver the code and the trip is now closed. Very simple very clean.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11

rbort said:


> I have a better idea which I told uber support yesterday.
> 
> Force the rider to rate us like Uber forces us to rate the riders. Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount before they can "Submit". $1, $2, $5, other, and NO Tip. At least they have to actually push NO Tip not to tip.
> 
> If they don't do it right away, force them to do it before they can request the next ride, and if its a week later and they choose to tip then, well then Uber can bonus our accounts tips from past rides.
> 
> This would work better.
> 
> -=>Raja.


I agree. Before submitting they must make a choice. I like this option.


----------



## LetsGoUber

rbort said:


> ... To add, if I am to not get a tip, I want the rider to actually push "NO TIP" instead of just ignoring the rating and the tip all together and forgetting about it.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Not a bad idea. I'll bet we would at least start seeing $1 tips more frequently as opposed to zero.


----------



## Aerodrifting

You know, I think Uber has successfully moved our attention from insanely low pay (0.67 per mile here in LA) to "hustling tips from riders". If the pay were better, Like 1.3 per mile I wouldn't need to worry about tips. Pax don't know better, They were told "You do not need to tip" for years and the fare they paid has gone up. 
Everything is Uber's fault and now they try to turn drivers against pax for not tipping, Just like how Hitler started WWII in order to shift attention from domestic issues to international conflicts.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Uber spent years actively discouraging tipping. Our riders have been socialized to not tip for rideshare. I actually had a rider tell me, "I used Uber because I didn't have cash to tip the hotel shuttle driver." I was PO'd! 

Our culture has been conditioned to tip; bellman, wait staff, taxi drivers and porters without thought. We act as each of these but it isn't even on their mind to tip us. Of course there are exceptions, bless their hearts!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Aerodrifting said:


> You know, I think Uber has successfully moved our attention from insanely low pay


False statement


----------



## camel

rbort said:


> I have a better idea which I told uber support yesterday.
> 
> Force the rider to rate us like Uber forces us to rate the riders. Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount before they can "Submit". $1, $2, $5, other, and NO Tip. At least they have to actually push NO Tip not to tip.
> 
> If they don't do it right away, force them to do it before they can request the next ride, and if its a week later and they choose to tip then, well then Uber can bonus our accounts tips from past rides.
> 
> This would work better.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Force riders and drivers to rate each others is a violation of THE FIFTH AMENDMENT because many people choose not to rate and not rating is like THE RIGHT TO REMAIN SILENT is also a form of expression. Rideshare companies have taken away my freedom of expression when I work with them as a driver already. What the h... they think they are!


----------



## UberNLV

DelaJoe said:


> Force the passenger to review the bill and leave a rating


I'd rather not every passenger I get give me a rating. I think across the board everyone's rating would drop if that was implemented. IMO.


----------



## Cableguynoe

camel said:


> Force riders and drivers to rate each others is a violation of THE FIFTH AMENDMENT because many people choose not to rate and not rating is like THE RIGHT TO REMAIN SILENT is also a form of expression. Rideshare companies have taken away my freedom of expression when I work with them as a driver already. What the h... they think they are!


Relax buddy. It's would not be a violation of their FIFTH AMENDMENT if it was part of the uber user agreement. 
Taking things a little too serious.

In any case, I don't agree that they should have to rate every time


----------



## Jtdub

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber spent years actively discouraging tipping. Our riders have been socialized to not tip for rideshare. I actually had a rider tell me, "I used Uber because I didn't have cash to tip the hotel shuttle driver." I was PO'd!
> 
> Our culture has been conditioned to tip; bellman, wait staff, taxi drivers and porters without thought. We act as each of these but it isn't even on their mind to tip us. Of course there are exceptions, bless their hearts!


Perfect oppotunity to say, " well the good news with Uber is you can tip in the app, no cash required. Glad to know you tip."


----------



## bmedle

camel said:


> Force riders and drivers to rate each others is a violation of THE FIFTH AMENDMENT


The 5th Amendment is a proscription against the government, not Uber. You may not like a mandatory rating system, but that doesn't mean Uber would be violating a constitutional right.

Sorry.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

The question is... how much in tips is uber stealing from the drivers?


----------



## camel

bmedle said:


> The 5th Amendment is a proscription against the government, not Uber. You may not like a mandatory rating system, but that doesn't mean Uber would be violating a constitutional right.
> 
> Sorry.


Poor argument and denial! Please research more about this sacred constitutional right. About whether I like the mandatory rating system or not and why is another issue but I'd like to let you know that I have always been in the top 5% of the finest drivers since the first day of driving for the rideshare companies.


----------



## mikes424

DelaJoe said:


> If the customer has to confirm the charges and the driver can't go to the next ride until charges are confirmed and the passengers gives the driver a 4 digit verification code. The confirmation process is simple. The amount pops up. Rider clicks okay. Then a rating pops up. Rider can rate from 5 to 1 or click do not rate. Then a tip screen pops up. Rider can leave $1, $2, or $5 or another amount or click on no tip. Then the 4 digit code for the driver pops up and the rider gives the driver the code and the trip is now closed. Very simple very clean.


Too complicated .
What about a person who orders a ride for a spouse or someone else and that person does not have the phone with the rider app?

Personally, I like the idea that a pax needs to close out one ride before they can book the next.


----------



## emdeplam

How about this. Uber takes an extra 20% fee out of the fare. Call it...blah blah fee. Then Uber puts that fee to you if you got 5 star....50% if no rating or 4 star and keeps it if lower.


----------



## bmedle

mikes424 said:


> Personally, I like the idea that a pax needs to close out one ride before they can book the next.


I think this is a fine happy medium.


----------



## empresstabitha

DelaJoe said:


> Uber has tried but it has failed. Today I got zero tips and my tips have been heading down and down and down.
> 
> I figure it out. When a customer pays for an Uber, everything is completed before the customer gets in the car. With a cabbie, everything is completed at the end of the trip. So at that point the customer is obligated to leave a tip as a percentage or cash tip if paying the fare in cash.
> 
> So what can Uber do to remedy the situation. Well when the trip ends, the passenger and driver need to do a verification. Force the passenger to review the bill and leave a rating and optional tip. Then give the driver a code that they have to enter to go on to the next ride. Seems like a hassle but this is the only way to bring tipping to the forefront. One of my customers never reviews Uber charges and never rates and there fore never tips.
> 
> So Uber has to add a verification step when the trip ends which involves both the driver and passenger. If the passenger leaves the vehicle early (multi-stop) or never enters the vehicle (orders Uber for someone else) the driver can bypass the verification step citing one of these issues. In all other cases we force the passenger to rate the trip and an option to add a tip while they are still in the vehicle. If a passenger fails to rate then they will lose their Uber account if it falls above 25%. You also force them to leave a tip or hit no tip...Make them make a conscious choice to tip on every single ride.
> 
> Uber could also add a statistic to the rating screen when a passenger request comes up which shows the percentage of trips that the passenger leaves a tip. What this will do is make it difficult for a passenger to get an Uber if they don't leave a tip at the end of a trip.


Lyft conditioned their passengers to tip so its more normal for me to get tips from them. Uber conditioned their passengers not to tip, so they're less likely to tip.


----------



## ebrain

Uber driver here and I rode Uber couple weeks back. Once I ordered Uber, I was in the app actively looking till the driver arrived. Once she arrived I closed the app and never opened it again. I am sure that is the case with 90% of the pax too. Very hard to leave the app running and tip.

Now, I gave her $10 tip in cash. It goes back to the no tip culture. If you have in your mind that you need to tip you will make sure you have cash or know how to do it through the app. For years Uber has been kind of urging the pax not to tip. They killed this moral obligation to the point people don't even feel the need for it. Thanks Uber!


----------



## Julescase

rbort said:


> I have a better idea which I told uber support yesterday.
> 
> Force the rider to rate us like Uber forces us to rate the riders. Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount before they can "Submit". $1, $2, $5, other, and NO Tip. At least they have to actually push NO Tip not to tip.
> 
> If they don't do it right away, force them to do it before they can request the next ride, and if its a week later and they choose to tip then, well then Uber can bonus our accounts tips from past rides.
> 
> This would work better.
> 
> -=>Raja.


I was thinking the same thing- make it similar to the driver app and force them to admit they are cheap-ass pathetic idiots or perhaps give a whopping $1 or $2 buck tip.


----------



## keb

mikes424 said:


> Too complicated .
> What about a person who orders a ride for a spouse or someone else and that person does not have the phone with the rider app?
> 
> Personally, I like the idea that a pax needs to close out one ride before they can book the next.


Yes, I order Uber for a blind relative all the time. No way could they use a smart phone. I always ask how was the ride, and rate accordingly, and tip accordingly.


----------



## Mikedamirault

keb said:


> Yes, I order Uber for a blind relative all the time. No way could they use a smart phone. I always ask how was the ride, and rate accordingly, and tip accordingly.


I actually had a blind pax once, there are ways blind people can use smartphones

One way is using VoiceOver or the Android equivalent, this uses the Siri voice to say whatever is displayed on the screen (there is a channel on YouTube called The Tommy Edison Experience where Tommy, a blind guy, explains how he lives everyday life blind, in one episode he shows how he uses his iPhone using VoiceOver)

Another is a Braille hardware device, I'm not sure if it is a rebuilt smartphone itself or of there is a standard smartphone inside the device (I assume the latter), or it could possibly be a Bluetooth Braille device, my pax had one of these, and using it, he was able to request, text and change destination on the Uber app from it, it was actually pretty cool


----------



## negeorgia

The only flaw to the process is non surge mileage rates are too low. Period. All this other stuff is fluffing.


----------



## steveK2016

Ive been taking Uber all week and rating/tipping is prompted to me immediately as the trip ends and tips are on the rating page. I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was to leave a tip.


----------



## TallTravelDude

I wonder if Starbucks employees have this same conversation when they remark that not everyone tips on every app paid coffee order. Of course, for all of you wanting more people to tip, I assume you all tip on every latte you buy, right?

At the end of the day, pax do what they do when it comes to tipping. It’s an appreciation and thanks from my pax, not a god given right. I’ve noticed most tips come from pax on longer rides with whom I’ve entered really thoughtful and enjoyable conversations. The *only* time I’ll spend a moment on being begrudged a tip is when a pax says they will, then doesn’t - that’s just not honorable in my book.


----------



## Mikedamirault

TallTravelDude said:


> I wonder if Starbucks employees have this same conversation when they remark that not everyone tips on every app paid coffee order. Of course, for all of you wanting more people to tip, I assume you all tip on every latte you buy, right


But there's a difference, I've never heard a Starbucks customer tell the barista "I'll tip you in the Starbucks app" (if that functionality even exists), OTOH, it's very common for a pax to say "I'll tip you in the app", then never do

It's one thing if pax don't tip, but it's something entirely different when they say they will tip in the app and don't

Not to mention baristas are paid an hourly wage (at minimum wage or above), not per latte, a barista that made 10 lattes in an order makes the same as a barista that only made one latte in an order in the same amount of time, as for us drivers, we are paid per trip, based on the distance and time the trip takes, no trip, no pay

On top of that, we pay for our own gas, car maintenance, insurance, etc., baristas don't pay for the work's electric bill, they don't pay for equipment repairs, they don't pay for product, etc.

I'm not saying baristas don't deserve the tips they get, but they aren't working at a loss, it is very possible for us drivers to be driving at a loss, if we give good service and the pax say they will tip, they should tip and if they don't, we have the right to complain


----------



## JayBeKay

It basically comes down to character. Some have it and others don't. I was raised that you tip people who provide a service. It doesn't need to be a lot but enough to acknowledge good service. 

I've noticed that certain demographic groups understand this better than others. I can pretty much guess when I pick up a pax if they will tip or not. Sometimes I am surprised but most of the time I am right on the mark. 

The sad fact is that people are inherently cheap. They'll justify any reason not to tip. Uber made it easy for cheap people not to tip.


----------



## TBone

My tips get better every week. Maybe it’s the driver and not the rider


----------



## Lyftsucks

I drove a cab before switching to slave wage ride-sharing Lyft/Uber. No choice as the almost free rides these people are getting hurt cab drivers business so badly. As a cabbie about 9 out of 10 riders tipped. Tips we're very good as well. Many of my trips we're from 40 to 46 dollars in price from airport to downtown and most tips we're from 8 to 14 dollars per trip. With Lyft I'm a 5.0 rated driver with over 2,600 rides in about 6.5 months. I find it pretty disgusting that only about 15% of riders tip. What's even more disgusting is where I drive in Asheville many of the people who live here work in customer service such as servers because of the tourism boom and how few of them actually tip. Pretty damn pathetic liberal crowd here.


----------



## tohunt4me

DelaJoe said:


> Uber has tried but it has failed. Today I got zero tips and my tips have been heading down and down and down.
> 
> I figure it out. When a customer pays for an Uber, everything is completed before the customer gets in the car. With a cabbie, everything is completed at the end of the trip. So at that point the customer is obligated to leave a tip as a percentage or cash tip if paying the fare in cash.
> 
> So what can Uber do to remedy the situation. Well when the trip ends, the passenger and driver need to do a verification. Force the passenger to review the bill and leave a rating and optional tip. Then give the driver a code that they have to enter to go on to the next ride. Seems like a hassle but this is the only way to bring tipping to the forefront. One of my customers never reviews Uber charges and never rates and there fore never tips.
> 
> So Uber has to add a verification step when the trip ends which involves both the driver and passenger. If the passenger leaves the vehicle early (multi-stop) or never enters the vehicle (orders Uber for someone else) the driver can bypass the verification step citing one of these issues. In all other cases we force the passenger to rate the trip and an option to add a tip while they are still in the vehicle. If a passenger fails to rate then they will lose their Uber account if it falls above 25%. You also force them to leave a tip or hit no tip...Make them make a conscious choice to tip on every single ride.
> 
> Uber could also add a statistic to the rating screen when a passenger request comes up which shows the percentage of trips that the passenger leaves a tip. What this will do is make it difficult for a passenger to get an Uber if they don't leave a tip at the end of a trip.


Uber is much too busy giving away FREE RIDES TO CUSTOMERS WHO LIE and too busy deactivating Drivers over Lies.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The question is... how much in tips is uber stealing from the drivers?


What tips ?


----------



## Lyftsucks

Lyft is stealing tips for sure. On rare occasions a rider will show me on his/her phone the tip they are giving me then it won't show up for the ride. Only about 6 people have done this and 3 of their tips didn't go into my account. I called Lyft on 2 of these. First time the person on the other line stated "ok, this one time we will credit your account" like they were doing me a favor giving me the tip they tried to steal. The second time they just said there was no tip, then later my account was credited with $5

A big problem as to why drivers aren't being tipped is because when Uber and a/hole Travis kalanick were just starting out they used no tipping as a way to lure people to using Uber. Now that mindset still remains and may be hard to overcome. I have had people say to me I thought the tip was already included in the price. I state it is not and it is up to you if you would like to tip. Also I have had people say they thought Lyft was helping me with gas reimbursement.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

emdeplam said:


> How about this. Uber takes an extra 20% fee out of the fare. Call it...blah blah fee. Then Uber puts that fee to you if you got 5 star....50% if no rating or 4 star and keeps it if lower.


Then they can cut rates by 25% to make up for it...

Lower rates means more earnings...


----------



## rbort

Yesterday I did 4 rides from Patriots Stadium. Its Christmas Eve. There is traffic and Merry people loving the gave. I drove one girl to Wrentham, she exclaimed how easy this was to do and that she's always going to do this in the future. She parked 4 miles away at her sister's house with her car to go home. The fare was $7.xx, and she said Merry Christmas and got out, no tip. I had to double back to the stadium, empty, no calls. Back in line there again another 15 minutes before the next job, first job I waited 30 minuted from 3:30 to 4pm as there were 40 cars ahead of me. Next people father and two grown daughters they are going to Target, 4 miles away, where they parked their car. Again, Merry Christmas and no tip. Turn around and go back, 4 miles empty. Also 7.xx in fare. There is NO SURGE, its all 1.0x. Wait another 25 minutes maybe or so I had time to get out of the car and chitchat with the Uber people at the tent. 31 to 40 cars again. Finally get 3 guys, they are going to Stoughton. 15 miles away. This time serious traffic it takes 1 hour to get them there. 1/2 way through THANK GOD the guy said pull over asap, and I did and he jumped out and puked his guts out. He said thank you for pulling over, his other two friends were impressed with him. I drove them all the way to their house, they got out, thank you man, and no money. On the way there they were asking each other if they had cash, they wanted to buy more beers to drink, I said man you guys need to detox. no more for you. Anyway, no tips either. Then I drove ALL the way back to the stadium I got one call north towards Boston but I was trying to get back to the stadium I didn't take it. No other calls I put the destination on after that call and nothing. Then I waited there from 6:20 until 7pm I was 31 to 40 cars in queue it dropped to 21 to 30 but no calls no more jobs. Oh there was one more before that last ride, a father and his daughter, they shopped at bass pro after the game, I picked them up, no address given. She said "it didn't let her enter the address"...really? She entered it, and we were good. 5 miles away. Her father asked me how much is this going to cost? I said I don't know I get 5 miles x 97 cents a mile, plus time, so 5 bucks plus time probably less than 10 bucks. His daughter said it was 8 bucks on the way in, he said it better not be more than that. I'm thinking really, there goes any chance for a time for me, guaranteed! 8 miles into the ride they said I should turn right, I said I can't I have to go left as if I go there there are NO LEFT TURNS for the next 5 miles. I need to go left then turn right on Pine street. The guys waited like a minute, then said this is ridiculous as I turned left and there was traffic. They said we're getting out right here, We'll walk it will be faster. Ok, how much do I owe you he asked? I said I don't know I can just end the trip but you can give me something if you want. He said I don't have any cash, I'm thinking why are you asking me then, and I said don't worry just get out. They did, of course no tip. Oh yeah, I got $3.75 for waiting 15+ minutes to get him being in the queue and about 8.xx minutes of him being in the car, plus another 15+ minutes to get the next guy.

I make $44.99 from 3pm when I left my house to 7pm when it was over and I got home 1/2 hour later after I stayed to eat something quick and no calls at all with destination home. If it wasn't for the uber promotion at the stadium I got almost nothing. And they all paid 1.0x, the 1 hour ride I got $25 for, Uber charged them $31.

It was crazy, everyone is CHEAP even on Christmas eve with all the traffic and waiting we have to do noone even has any consideration for the drivers.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Big events suck with uber...

And if there's a fifo queue i wouldn't bother with that anymore.

FIFO queue- no surge


----------



## O-Side Uber

I may try telling them to "hang on sec" before they depart..Make them see what I'M getting paid for driving 10 minutes to go get them and their 3 buddies...show them the $3 fare I get..and say "Do the right thing dudes, Throw a tip!" This is bs..I would save this tactic for the 4 passenger free for all..might work


----------



## Aerodrifting

TallTravelDude said:


> I wonder if Starbucks employees have this same conversation when they remark that not everyone tips on every app paid coffee order. Of course, for all of you wanting more people to tip, I assume you all tip on every latte you buy, right?
> 
> At the end of the day, pax do what they do when it comes to tipping. It's an appreciation and thanks from my pax, not a god given right. I've noticed most tips come from pax on longer rides with whom I've entered really thoughtful and enjoyable conversations. The *only* time I'll spend a moment on being begrudged a tip is when a pax says they will, then doesn't - that's just not honorable in my book.


I don't think Starbucks employees is a good comparison to Uber drivers. I don't recall the last time I tip someone in McDonald's for making my burger, But people tip TAXI drivers all the time, It is a tradition. Apple to apple, You should compare TAXI drivers to Uber drivers instead.

Also I would like to add Starbucks employees don't make less than minimum wage, Like some Uber drivers do after expenses.


----------



## Lyftsucks

TallTravelDude doesn't seem to know what he's talking about and probably shouldn't be taking part in this conversation. Whether a job is considered a tipping job depends on whether tipping is considered a needed part of their pay to make a living such as hairdressers, servers, taxi/Lyft/Uber drivers because their base pay is very low or just makes commission. They also may have overhead such as fuel and auto maintenance which come out of their own pocket. Based on the mileage rate used for tax purposes 53.5 cents a mile some trips Uber/Lyft drivers make give them a loss instead of actually making a profit on the trip. People like TallTravelDude are just cheap a/holes who want their almost free ride. Unfortunately their are alot of cheap a/holes out there.


----------



## steveK2016

Aerodrifting said:


> I don't think Starbucks employees is a good comparison to Uber drivers. I don't recall the last time I tip someone in McDonald's for making my burger, But people tip TAXI drivers all the time, It is a tradition. Apple to apple, You should compare TAXI drivers to Uber drivers instead.
> 
> Also I would like to add Starbucks employees don't make less than minimum wage, Like some Uber drivers do after expenses.


Technically, that comparison doesnt work either. McDonalds is cheap fast food. Uber is the cheap alternatives to taxi and limo. Limos and Taxis are equivalent to a sit down restaurant.



Lyftsucks said:


> TallTravelDude doesn't seem to know what he's talking about and probably shouldn't be taking part in this conversation. Whether a job is considered a tipping job depends on whether tipping is considered a needed part of their pay to make a living such as hairdressers, servers, taxi/Lyft/Uber drivers because their base pay is very low or just makes commission. They also may have overhead such as fuel and auto maintenance which come out of their own pocket. Based on the mileage rate used for tax purposes 53.5 cents a mile some trips Uber/Lyft drivers make give them a loss instead of actually making a profit on the trip. People like TallTravelDude are just cheap a/holes who want their almost free ride. Unfortunately their are alot of cheap a/holes out there.


Thats the fault of the employer. That is not my responsibility as a consumer to make sure someone elses employee is making a living wage. Perhaps you should boycott such establishments until they start paying their employees the wage they deserve without having to pawn the extra costs back to the consumer.

Tips are great as a show for gratuity. If I impress someone enough and they think i deserve more cash for it, great, thanks for the tip, but you shouldn't get or expect a tip for showing up to work. Real life doesnt have participation trophies.


----------



## Lyftsucks

No Lyft and Uber drivers rely on tips to make a decent wage. You sound young and green. You sound like a cheap liberal looking for everything you can get for free. I wouldn't be surprised if you been receiving welfare checks most of your life hurting the people who work for a living. By the way your second paragraph contradicts the first paragraph. Your comment shows how stupid you are. Do you not tip a server or the person who cuts your hair?


----------



## Saltyoldman

I believe Ferris said it best. 'See what a finsky can do to a guys attitude'


----------



## Solar7

I was taught, very early on, that the reason I was paying more for a rideshare service was that I didn't have to tip. Now, I know that it's not the case anymore, but I used to avoid cabs because I didn't have cash on hand, or they wouldn't be able to take my card, or I'd get harassed at the end of the ride for not tipping enough (and I tip 2o% minimum in most cases unless I'm given a reason not to). Uber was supposed to be the fix for that - a fair, slightly higher cost for a ride that ended the moment I arrived, at a pre-negotiated rate. That's an awesome setup. No fumbling for cash, no worries about someone taking you on the scenic route so the fare skyrockets.

I'll tip a buck or two on a standard ride with no extraordinary circumstances, because whatever, why not, but if I'm paying more than a taxi would cost (tip included), and then have drivers mad I didn't add more money, that's Uber's fault, not mine. If you go above and beyond to be awesome (sorry, mints and bottled water doesn't count), I'd happily tip more... but that's a case by case situation. 

From what I've read, it seems like Uber has been screwing drivers by changing the rates, and this isn't apparent to the customer. That's not cool, but it's not the customer's responsibility to pay more because the company is shit - it's the driver's responsibility to take their services elsewhere.


----------



## tohunt4me

Solar7 said:


> I was taught, very early on, that the reason I was paying more for a rideshare service was that I didn't have to tip. Now, I know that it's not the case anymore, but I used to avoid cabs because I didn't have cash on hand, or they wouldn't be able to take my card, or I'd get harassed at the end of the ride for not tipping enough (and I tip 2o% minimum in most cases unless I'm given a reason not to). Uber was supposed to be the fix for that - a fair, slightly higher cost for a ride that ended the moment I arrived, at a pre-negotiated rate. That's an awesome setup. No fumbling for cash, no worries about someone taking you on the scenic route so the fare skyrockets.
> 
> I'll tip a buck or two on a standard ride with no extraordinary circumstances, because whatever, why not, but if I'm paying more than a taxi would cost (tip included), and then have drivers mad I didn't add more money, that's Uber's fault, not mine. If you go above and beyond to be awesome (sorry, mints and bottled water doesn't count), I'd happily tip more... but that's a case by case situation.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems like Uber has been screwing drivers by changing the rates, and this isn't apparent to the customer. That's not cool, but it's not the customer's responsibility to pay more because the company is shit - it's the driver's responsibility to take their services elsewhere.


And you will be riding uber with drivers with no language comprehension or ability to read traffic safety signs !

Good Luck

( you wont have to tip the Ambulance Driver)


----------



## Mista T

Solar7 said:


> t it's not the customer's responsibility to pay more because the company is shit - it's the driver's responsibility to take their services elsewhere


You are correct. And with a 96% turnover rate, that is exactly what is happening.


----------



## Solar7

Mista T said:


> You are correct. And with a 96% turnover rate, that is exactly what is happening.


Interesting to know. That answers my question!

Any other services similar to Uber in terms of convenience/cost that treat the driver better? Is Lyft considerably better to their contractors? I use Uber because I don't want to get a DUI and put anyone at risk, but Vegas cab companies won't come out to the suburbs, or take two hours or so to pick you up.


----------



## Mista T

Solar7 said:


> Any other services similar to Uber in terms of convenience/cost that treat the driver better


Lyft seems better ON THE SURFACE but they are passive aggessive and will throw a driver under the bus just as fast as Uber.

They offer bonuses to drivers but often the bonuses that are worth anything are almost impossible to achieve so it becomes an insult.

There are numerous things that make one better than the other, both directions. Unfortunately it has degraded to the point where price is all that matters anymore.


----------



## steveK2016

Solar7 said:


> Interesting to know. That answers my question!
> 
> Any other services similar to Uber in terms of convenience/cost that treat the driver better? Is Lyft considerably better to their contractors? I use Uber because I don't want to get a DUI and put anyone at risk, but Vegas cab companies won't come out to the suburbs, or take two hours or so to pick you up.


I hear the bus drivers get paid well, I think they're unionized in some areas too.


----------



## Solar7

steveK2016 said:


> I hear the bus drivers get paid well, I think they're unionized in some areas too.


Unfortunately it takes about 3 hours and 4 bus transfers to make it from my home to the Strip - 15 minutes by car.


----------



## steveK2016

Solar7 said:


> Unfortunately it takes about 3 hours and 4 bus transfers to make it from my home to the Strip - 15 minutes by car.


Well at least yall have recreational marijuana, so you can relax for those 3 hours home.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Cableguynoe said:


> The rate and tip is on the same screen.
> 
> I do like the idea of forcing them to rate before the next ride. Unfortunately some don't use Uber regularly. After the ride they might not open the app for two months


Came across you on another thread. Aww sunshine has to criticize a good simple idea because he cant even come up with those himself. Moron . that idea works simple and plain. Your little retort is irrelevant because it still comes back around


----------



## Cableguynoe

aarondavid1010

Wait what?

You calling me a moron?
This is the guy that can't figure out the navigate button?
What did you ask? What does the navigate button do? Lol. Brilliant!

Plus you take my message out of context trying to prove something?

That message you quoted I was responding to someone's suggestion and said I like the idea.
How is that criticizing genius?

Looks like you're trying a little too hard to find something on me.

That's strike 2.

I'm sure you're gonna take another swing though.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## emdeplam

aarondavid1010 said:


> Came across you on another thread. Aww sunshine has to criticize a good simple idea because he cant even come up with those himself. Moron . that idea works simple and plain. Your little retort is irrelevant because it still comes back around


The hole is strong in this one. Where did it come from?

Don't mess with Cableguynoe

20 messages 0 likes...

Ouch q


----------



## aarondavid1010

Cableguynoe said:


> aarondavid1010
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> You calling me a moron?
> This is the guy that can't figure out the navigate button?
> What did you ask? What does the navigate button do? Lol. Brilliant!
> 
> Plus you take my message out of context trying to prove something?
> 
> That message you quoted I was responding to someone's suggestion and said I like the idea.
> How is that criticizing genius?
> 
> Looks like you're trying a little too hard to find something on me.
> 
> That's strike 2.
> 
> I'm sure you're gonna take another swing though.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


actually no wasnt it at all. You're a passive agressive *** . Who when no choice says ya thats good then gives a but. And your but was pathetic.

Its not like i searched your threads . Whenever you speak its to condescend. You will always be what you are and we both know what it is. Its very small lol pun intended


----------



## Cableguynoe

Thanks for the support emdeplam

He's new.

I'm willing to forgive and forget if he backs off.

Otherwise I will be crushing him like the cockroach that he is.



> Who when no choice says ya thats good then gives a but. And your but was pathetic.


It was pathetic? Lol read it again.
It was on point.

I explained to him why i thought it wouldn't work.
It's called conversation.

I'm sorry you were given a trophy for last place.
In the real world getting told that something you said wasn't the best idea isn't an attack.

Relax. That dude didn't get offended but you did.

Go to your room and look at your trophies.

You'll feel better.

You're a sad dude guy with 2 first names.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks for the support emdeplam
> 
> He's new.
> 
> I'm willing to forgive and forget if he backs off.
> 
> Otherwise I will be crushing him like the cockroach that he is.
> 
> It was pathetic? Lol read it again.
> It was on point.
> 
> I explained to him why i thought it wouldn't work.
> It's called conversation.
> 
> I'm sorry you were given a trophy for last place.
> In the real world getting told that something you said wasn't the best idea isn't an attack.
> 
> Relax. That dude didn't get offended but you did.
> 
> Go to your room and look at your trophies.
> 
> You'll feel better.
> 
> You're a sad dude guy with 2 first names.


did you get your support beta? your point? its makes no difference when it happens.
Crush me hahha. ya its is called a convo people are here for help and you make fun of people?

**** like you will probably cry to moderator or something . such a bi tch


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lol. 

See it’s easy to know who’s losing the battle. 

The guy that starts with personal insults. 

Shows your mad and don’t know what else to say. 

****? 
Oh no that hurts!!!!


----------



## Rat

DelaJoe said:


> Uber has tried but it has failed. Today I got zero tips and my tips have been heading down and down and down.
> 
> I figure it out. When a customer pays for an Uber, everything is completed before the customer gets in the car. With a cabbie, everything is completed at the end of the trip. So at that point the customer is obligated to leave a tip as a percentage or cash tip if paying the fare in cash.
> 
> So what can Uber do to remedy the situation. Well when the trip ends, the passenger and driver need to do a verification. Force the passenger to review the bill and leave a rating and optional tip. Then give the driver a code that they have to enter to go on to the next ride. Seems like a hassle but this is the only way to bring tipping to the forefront. One of my customers never reviews Uber charges and never rates and there fore never tips.
> 
> So Uber has to add a verification step when the trip ends which involves both the driver and passenger. If the passenger leaves the vehicle early (multi-stop) or never enters the vehicle (orders Uber for someone else) the driver can bypass the verification step citing one of these issues. In all other cases we force the passenger to rate the trip and an option to add a tip while they are still in the vehicle. If a passenger fails to rate then they will lose their Uber account if it falls above 25%. You also force them to leave a tip or hit no tip...Make them make a conscious choice to tip on every single ride.
> 
> Uber could also add a statistic to the rating screen when a passenger request comes up which shows the percentage of trips that the passenger leaves a tip. What this will do is make it difficult for a passenger to get an Uber if they don't leave a tip at the end of a trip.


Once you said, "at that point passenger is obligated to tip", I quit reading.


----------



## aarondavid1010

nice comeback . who did the personal insult first? who cant show their face or name. I would end you


----------



## Cableguynoe

You did guy with 2 first names.
You called me a moron.

It’s ok. You’re upset.

It’ll pass.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol.
> 
> See it's easy to know who's losing the battle.
> 
> The guy that starts with personal insults.
> 
> Shows your mad and don't know what else to say.
> 
> ****?
> Oh no that hurts!!!!


it shows what a millenial coward you are to think this is a battle and you've said anything intelligent


----------



## Cableguynoe

Far from a millennial and to your other point, I have posted family pictures here. 

So you see, pretty much everything you say is wrong. 

You just can’t win.


----------



## aarondavid1010

so your an old guy who thinks he's battling online and posts family pictures on an uber forum
you've proven my point lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lol

Young with with no picture, you criticize.

Older guy with pictures, you criticize.

You sound bitter.

Get a hobby bro.

Go look at your last place trophies.



> .
> you've proven my point lol


You have a point?

Do tell


----------



## Saltyoldman

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol.
> 
> See it's easy to know who's losing the battle.
> 
> The guy that starts with personal insults.
> 
> Shows your mad and don't know what else to say.
> 
> ****?
> Oh no that hurts!!!!


****.......

What's next?

Butt F()CKER?



aarondavid1010 said:


> so your an old guy who thinks he's battling online and posts family pictures on an uber forum
> you've proven my point lol





aarondavid1010 said:


> it shows what a millenial coward you are to think this is a battle and you've said anything intelligent


EH AA ron

Hockey is a communist sport.


----------



## Sl0re10

rbort said:


> I have a better idea which I told uber support yesterday.
> 
> Force the rider to rate us like Uber forces us to rate the riders. Then on that same screen they have to select a tip amount before they can "Submit". $1, $2, $5, other, and NO Tip. At least they have to actually push NO Tip not to tip.
> 
> If they don't do it right away, force them to do it before they can request the next ride, and if its a week later and they choose to tip then, well then Uber can bonus our accounts tips from past rides.
> 
> This would work better.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Sound a little like Lyft.. you get the rating screen and tip screen after the ride to close it out.

Lyft has the same tipping problems anyway.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Sl0re10 said:


> Sound a little like Lyft.. you get the rating screen and tip screen after the ride to close it out.
> 
> Lyft has the same tipping problems anyway.


accept they dont have a problem because lyft riders tip


----------



## aarondavid1010

Saltyoldman said:


> ****.......
> 
> What's next?
> 
> Butt F()CKER?
> 
> EH AA ron
> 
> Hockey is a communist sport.


good thing we invented basketball too. I'm a basketball player . F hockey.



empresstabitha said:


> Lyft conditioned their passengers to tip so its more normal for me to get tips from them. Uber conditioned their passengers not to tip, so they're less likely to tip.


Getting some now. women in their 30's is the demo


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

DelaJoe said:


> If the customer has to confirm the charges and the driver can't go to the next ride until charges are confirmed and the passengers gives the driver a 4 digit verification code. The confirmation process is simple. The amount pops up. Rider clicks okay. Then a rating pops up. Rider can rate from 5 to 1 or click do not rate. Then a tip screen pops up. Rider can leave $1, $2, or $5 or another amount or click on no tip. Then the 4 digit code for the driver pops up and the rider gives the driver the code and the trip is now closed. Very simple very clean.


This is a terrible idea.

So, drunk chick gets out of the car, gets in her house, and passes out on the couch. The trip is an open loop and the driver cannot proceed to their next trip until this loop is closed. Good luck dude.

Alternately:
Bro fratboy you just kicked out of the car for opening beers leaves the car, says F---k you driver!!, and storms off. No code for you to receive! So now what, you have to chase after Angry Bro McBro's wasted self to hassle him for a four digit code?


----------



## Clothahump

camel said:


> Poor argument and denial! Please research more about this sacred constitutional right. About whether I like the mandatory rating system or not and why is another issue but I'd like to let you know that I have always been in the top 5% of the finest drivers since the first day of driving for the rideshare companies.


There is nothing to research. His statement was absolutely correct. The 5th Amendment prohibits the Federal Government from compelling testimony. The 14th Amendment extends that to the states.


----------

